# Angelschein Kreis Segeberg



## ZaPSTaR (17. August 2008)

hi leute , ich will unbedingt den angelschein machen , um endlich auch mal den segeberger see unsicher zu machen , 

also wo kann ich angelschein machen und was wird er in etwa kosten??#6DANKE


----------

